
Jeison – An Emacs library for declarative JSON parsing - pcr910303
https://github.com/SavchenkoValeriy/jeison
======
dpezely
Related:

A utility for transforming JSON at scale written using the Rust programming
language is bumblebee and available on crates.io.

The author of that package uses it internally for massive amounts of data on a
regular basis, and he's a bit too modest to use a higher version number.

------
parentheses
This is useful for scripting things nicely when working with config files.

Nice work!

------
jeppz
I'm not a big fan of names that when you say out loud others don't know which
one you mean.

~~~
svat
This made me curious: in what accents of English are JSON (J-SON) and Jeison
pronounced the same? To answer questions like this (as I'm not a linguist) I
first turn to "lexical sets" ([1], [2]) but there I find the related vowel
only in the "FACE" set, marked /eɪ/ in both RP and GenAm, with examples "tape,
cake, raid, veil, steak, day" not all of which I pronounce with the same
vowel. Searching further on the page revealed it's known as the _pane-pain
merger_ [3], which says that they are pronounced the same in "most dialects of
English":

> In the vast majority of Modern English accents the vowels have been merged;
> whether the outcome is monophthongal or diphthongal depends on the accent.
> But in a few regional accents, including some in East Anglia, South Wales,
> and even Newfoundland, the merger has not gone through (at least not
> completely), so that pairs like pane/pain are distinct.

And indeed just as in those accents, in my Indian accent too (influenced by
spelling pronunciation [4] no doubt, and of course the fact that the distinct
vowels exist in the phonemic inventory of Indian languages), I distinguish
between the

* /ɛː/ vowel: face, tape, cake, steak, plane, lane, late, pane (and in the context here, JSON)

* /ɛɪ/ vowel: raid, veil, rain, maid, rein, pain (and in the context here, Jeison)

(Wikipedia lists _day /play/they_ with the latter for those accents, but in
mine they go with the former.)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Lexical_set&oldid...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Lexical_set&oldid=895484546#Wells_Standard_Lexical_Sets_for_English)

[2]: [https://www.uni-
due.de/SVE/SNDS_ENG_WhatAreLexicalSets.htm](https://www.uni-
due.de/SVE/SNDS_ENG_WhatAreLexicalSets.htm)

[3]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Phonological_hist...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Phonological_history_of_English_diphthongs&oldid=897492363#Pane–pain_merger)

[4]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Spelling_pronunci...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Spelling_pronunciation&oldid=901792901)

~~~
btown
As a native American English speaker, I had no idea that there was a
distinction!

(Also,
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Rhymes:English/e%C9%AAl](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Rhymes:English/e%C9%AAl)
is interesting, because its diphthongal glide in accents like mine is much
more pronounced than that in e.g.
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Rhymes:English/e%C9%AA](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Rhymes:English/e%C9%AA)
... human speech is so hard to parameterize!)

